# SMART Repair Widnes



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone got a recommendation for a mobile SMART repair in Widnes area?


----------



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

My brother used Chipsaway Warrington after his Mini was keyed. Repaired the scratch ok but I spotted and removed quite a lot of clearcoat overspray afterwards. He was happy but I wouldn't use him tbh. Sorry if that's not much help.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

_Si_ said:


> My brother used Chipsaway Warrington after his Mini was keyed. Repaired the scratch ok but I spotted and removed quite a lot of clearcoat overspray afterwards. He was happy but I wouldn't use him tbh. Sorry if that's not much help.


Used chips away twice. First job was good the second one was very poor work so don't want to use them again


----------



## Paul1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Depends what your after to be repaired. I can recommend a reasonably priced bodyshop with great work in Widnes. 
Call Stu on 07818 437713 
STF automotive.


----------

